# TV Sanyo DP32640 que sube y baja volumen solo



## Depahe (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola, quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar, ya que el TV de la casa me está presentando un problema que no se como solucionarlo. Cuando le doy subir volumen (ya sea por el mando o por los botones de su costado) lo sube y poco a poco sin yo realizar ninguna acción lo SIGUE subiendo solo. La misma acción hace cuando le doy bajar el volumen, lo BAJA solo hasta llevarlo a 0. Cuando le doy cambiar de canal me lo cambia y después sigue cambiando los canales hacia arriba o hacia abajo en dependencia de lo que yo haya escogido. Cuando selecciono una entrada escoge como debe hacer: Video 1, y después solo va para video 2, ..3... PC ...USB y así mantiene el ciclo. Cuando le doy al botón menú del mando me saca y quita esa pantalla sola y si selecciono una de sus opciones el solo  se mueve por todas su opciones.... No se que hacer ? me leí y manual y no encontré nada. No se si sea un problema de configuración o algo de hardware. Ya le di la opción de restablecer parámetros de fabrica y el problema sigue.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2012)

limpia o cambia los botones ,todos si es posible ,cambiarlo,debe haber uno que esta mal


----------



## Depahe (Ago 3, 2012)

Eso me lo hace con el mando a distancia y con los botones que tiene el TV al costado. El TV es nuevo, solo llevo con el 3 meses.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2012)

,,,,,,dejame pensar ,,, no recuerdo una falla similar,,,



se me ocurre revisar los filtros del micro o el cristal del micro,por esas etapas,pero nunca se me presento una falla similar


----------



## ricardo br (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola a mi me paso con un Televisor acer lo lleve a reparar y me dijeron que era el micro . De todas formas si es nueva que te la reparen en garantía. Un saludo


----------

